# Memento geht neue Wege



## Allea (29. April 2017)

MEMENTO sucht weiterhin Mitglieder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

 

Wir, die Gildenleitung, sind Spieler die sich bei einem leider zu Ende gegangenen Levelstopprojekt kennengelernt haben. Wir sind nach wie vor begeisterte Levelstopper und haben deswegen unser eigenes Projekt gegründet. Mit der Zeit hat sich auch bei uns langsam aber sicher das Legionfieber eingeschlichen, weshalb wir nun zweigleisig fahren.

 

*Was tun wir?*

Der Hauptkern von Memento besteht aus ehemalig Levelstoppern. Leider mussten wir uns eingestehn, dass "nur" Levelstopp nicht mehr funktioniert. Darum der Wechsel zu Legion, bzw. haben wir beschlossen Legion in unser Gildenleben zu integrieren. Wir wollen euch beides bieten, eine intakte Legiongilde, die als Alternative auch Levelstopp anbietet um die Langweile auf beiden Seiten möglichst kleinen zu halten.
Unsere Legiongruppe befindet sich noch im Aufbau und möchte Neulingen, Wiedereinsteigern oder Legion-Spätzündern die Möglichkeit bieten gemeinsam etwas zu erreichen.
Wir werden regelmäßig in beiden Bereichen Raids bestreiten damit immer für Abwechslung gesorgt ist.

 

 

Also sei dabei und melde dich bei uns &#8230;&#8230;

 

Missy#2158 oder Immael#2817

 

 

 

http://wowgilden.net/memento-garrosh


----------

